#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Best book for GATE Examination

## aadarsh

Que.
Please Suggest Best books for GATE for me? I am preparing for my exams. if you know which is the best ebook for GATE preparation please tell me.





  Similar Threads: Gate 2018 examination pattern Gate Mechanical  book G.K PUBLICATION free book pdf downloads GATE examination best coching where is located and which subject is important for gate exam Examination Schedule: GATE 2014 Solution key for CSE Gate 2012 Examination | Solution for gate 2012 cse paper

----------


## nisan

hey, i bought a book called GATE 2010-MECHANICAL ENGINEERING
By G. K. Publishers.
its a quite big book. MRP Rs. 640. (i got it for 10% discount)
it has even got one online test. so, after studying it fully, you can write their test and check your performance.
and one more thing thanks for the list of books.

----------


## kish

[MENTION=9029]nisan[/MENTION]:
Where is the list of books??

----------


## Manoj

@aadarsh   You can find a related book list here in the link given
http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...Books-for-GATE

----------


## tharungandhi

Also.. Mechanical engineering (conventional and objective questions)  by RS Khurmi and JK gupta.. wil also help in preparing...

----------


## crazybishnoi29

for ece, M. Handa is godd enough!!

----------


## sikander

I dont there is any special book available in the market only for GATE . But i have heard TMH is soon going to release a book for GATE .

----------


## sainadh

hi every body fadoo engineers is very important bcz it helps me a lot

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

be prepare well to achieve the peak of success

----------


## vrishtisingh

Made Easy GATE sample papers for CS
G.K. publication -  GUide for GATE CS
MCQs in Computer science
YOu can purchase any study material from a coaching centre
Foreign writer's books of core subjects of your branch  will be beneficial
Can you tell me your branch for which you need to appear for GATE?
In fadooengineers also writers and title of books for GATE are available....

----------


## hitesh190289

thanks for information everyone

----------


## aliya

for civil engineering...plz suggest d links..

----------


## spearss91

Thanks for suggesting the books...

----------


## Debadyuti

I am in civil engineering.can u name any helpful book  for gate
?

----------


## MOHAMMAD MOBIN

none is the best book for gate
you have to read all foreign writer books.
this will make you concept more clear which will give you success

----------


## lalitdh

> none is the best book for gate
> you have to read all foreign writer books.
> this will make you concept more clear which will give you success


You are right up to a extent. No one publish good books for gate except nodia and company.
Nodia and company publish excellent books for gate.

----------


## amal3

this website helps me a lot in preparations for gate...thank you....

----------


## shreedharkolekar

Now I amsending you reserach project idea indetail

----------


## hilal

Where is the plz mail me at rhilal988@gmail.com

----------

